
Why I Still Use Vim - coughdermal
https://medium.com/p/why-i-still-use-vim-67afd76b4db6
======
prathviraj080
As an experienced programmer, I'd never use any GUI based text editor to open
large files. For rest of the programming, vscode/sublime are pretty cool to
use than vim/emacs.

